# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà tự túc ?

## Junsu

Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà tự túc* chia sẻ với mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

Chiều Hà Nội-Cát Bà

- Nếu đi từ Hà Nội và không có oto riêng thì bạn mua vé xe Hoàng Long, xuất phát từ bến Lương Yên đi Cát Bà, giá vé toàn tuyến là 210.00vnd/người. Giờ xuất bến: 5h20, 7h20, 11h20 và 13h20. Cụ thể: Xe Hoàng Long từ HN sau 2 tiếng chạy sẽ xuống số 4 Lê Thánh Tông - Hải Phòng, tại đây hai bạn nhận vé ra Cát Bà. Đợi 15 phút để tập kết sang xe nhỏ, xe này chở ra bến Đình Vũ. Tại bến Đình Vũ, các bạn chuyển sang đi tàu thủy cao tốc, chạy 25 phút sang đảo Cát Bà. Lên bờ, các bạn sẽ được xe của Hoàng Long chở tận vào thị trấn.

- Nếu nhà bạn có ô tô riêng từ Hà Nội bạn đi thẳng quốc lộ 5 xuống Hải Phòng, ra bến Đình Vũ rồi sang 2 phà qua Cát Hải, Cát Bà. Phà chạy từ 5h sáng đến 5h chiều, cách 1 tiếng chạy một chuyến ở bến Viềng. Bến Gót thì nhỏ hơn thì nó chạy cũng nhiều hơn.

Chiều Cát Bà-Hà Nội

Từ Cát Bà vào 6h và 14h30, có 2 chuyến tàu cao tốc về bến Bính Hải Phòng. Sau đó ra bến xe và bắt xe về Hà Nội. Các bạn nếu không thích về bằng Hoàng Long như lượt đi thì có thể chọn cách này.

Còn nếu không thì bạn có thể từ đảo đi xe Hoàng Long như đã đi lượt đi. Cũng sẽ có 4 chuyến về Hà Nội (Hải Phòng) trong ngày, vào các giờ sớm hơn 1h so với giờ chạy từ Hải Phòng ra. Cụ thể, Chiều đi từ số 4 Lê Thánh Tông Hải Phòng có 4 chuyến là 8h, 10h, 14h và 16h.Chiều về từ Cát Bà sẽ đẩy sớm hơn 1 tiếng, là 7h, 9h, 13h và 15h.

Ví dụ, từ đất liền ra có tàu chạy 10h sáng, thì trên đảo tàu sẽ chạy lúc 9h để 10h nó về đến Hải Phòng, kịp gối đầu đón khách ra Cát Bà.

Nếu đi ô tô riêng, hãy nhớ tập trung ở bến phà trước 17h để kịp giờ về Hà Nội.

Lưu ý: bạn có thể mua vé tàu cánh ngầm đi Cát Bà ở đường Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Có rất nhiều khách sạn hay resort ở Cát Bà cho bạn lựa chọn. Giá phòng ở Cát Bà thay đổi tùy từng thời điểm, nhất là vào các dịp lễ hay ngày cuối tuần. Do vậy, bạn nên book phòng trước ít nhất là 2 tuần để được giá tốt nhất. Nếu gấp, bạn có thể đặt phòng qua đại lý du lịch và mức giá cũng không thay đổi nhiều lắm. Các khách sạn được khách du lịch đánh giá cao: Hoàng Ngọc Hotel, Sea & Sun Hotel, Ks Lan Anh, Ks Lan Hạ, Holiday View, Ks Le Pont, Ks Vinaconnex...

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

*Tắm biển*

Đến với biển Cát Bà, du khách không thể không đến những bãi tắm nổi tiếng ở đảo. Các bãi tắm chỉ cách khách sạn có vài trăm mét. Đi bách bộ chừng mươi phút men theo bờ biển rồi qua một khe núi nhỏ, du khách đã đến với bãi tắm Cát Cò 1. Đứng trên nhìn xuống bãi tắm, du khách dễ dàng nhận thấy một bãi cát nghiêng theo mép nước quanh năm rì rào sóng vỗ.

Đứng nhìn ra xa, về phía cuối của bãi tắm, chiếc cầu nhỏ nối bãi Cát Cò 1 sang bãi tắm Cát Tiên như dải lụa vắt qua núi. Đi trên cầu sang bãi tắm Cát Tiên, vượt qua đoạn cua che khuất của núi, một khoảng trời mới như đang rộng mở và một bãi tắm xinh đẹp pha lẫn hoang sơ hiện ra trước mắt.

Tại đây, du khách có thể tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi phơi nắng và tận hưởng những làn gió trong lành thổi vào từ đại dương.

Sẽ là thiếu sót nếu không đến với bãi tắm Cát Cò 3. Đây là điểm du lịch mới nhất của đảo Cát Bà. Bãi tắm Cát Cò 3 được xây dựng khá đẹp và hiện đại, dịch vụ du lịch ở đây khá hoàn hảo từ tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi, ăn uống.

*Tham quan biển đảo*

Biển Cát Bà có khá nhiều tàu du lịch loại nhỏ đưa khách đi tham quan trên biển, dịch vụ du lịch biển ở đây khá tốt. Du khách chỉ cần thông báo cho khách sạn nơi mình nghỉ là có thể có tàu đưa đi thăm biển Cát Bà.

Từ lâu, Cát Bà nổi tiếng với vịnh Lan Hạ- đây là vịnh nằm trong quần thể vịnh Hạ Long, nếu đi du ngoạn trên vịnh Lan Hạ ngắm phong cảnh núi non, biển cả, chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho du khách nhiều ngạc nhiên, kỳ thú

Lưu ý: Đi tàu ra vịnh Lan Hạ rất đẹp và tắm ở vịnh thì sóng lặng nhưng lại có nhiều đá nên bạn sẽ rất dễ bị xước chân và đầu gối.

Đi du ngoạn trên vịnh Lan Hạ thường xuất phát tại Bến Bèo, cũng có khi xuất phát ngay tại bến Tùng Vụng theo yêu cầu của du khách. Chỉ hơn 20 phút, trên biển, tàu sẽ đưa du khách đến đảo khỉ. Thực ra đây là đảo Cát Dứa- một hòn đảo nằm trên vịnh Lan Hạ, mấy năm gần đây, Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà và kiểm lâm huyện Cát Hải đã đưa khỉ về đây nên đảo mới có tên như vậy. Khỉ được đưa về đây sống với tự nhiên nhưng cũng rất gần gũi con người, chúng thích đùa giỡn với khách du lịch. Đảo Cát Dứa là nơi tắm biển thật lý tưởng. Ở đây nước trong xanh và sạch, sau khi tắm biển xong lên bờ nằm dài trên cát tận hưởng ánh nắng, thật thú vị.

*Rừng quốc gia Cát Bà*

Đã nhiều năm nay, Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà là một điểm du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn và đặc biệt hấp dẫn đối với những du khách thích phiêu lưu mạo hiểm. Vườn có 4.500 ha rừng nguyên sinh có hệ thực vật thường xen lẫn rừng cây lá rộng, cây lá kim và rừng kín lá rộng thường xanh nhiệt đới phát triển trên núi đá vôi. Vườn có nhiều loại động vật, thực vật quý hiếm nên đây là nơi bảo tồn nguồn gen đa dạng.

Điểm độc đáo của vườn là có tới 22 loài được ghi trong sách đỏ Việt Nam và 6 loài được ghi trong sách đỏ thế giới. Trong số động vật được ghi trong sách đỏ thế giới thì vườn quốc gia Cát Bà có voọc đầu trắng, đây là loài động vật đặc hữu của Cát Bà.

Các tour du lịch vào Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà mùa này thường đem đến cho du khách những cảm giác mới lạ. Từ thị trấn Cát Bà, chỉ vài chục phút đi trên tuyến đường rộng mở vào đến cửa vườn. Trên xe, du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt nhìn ra xung quanh, hít căng lồng ngực đón nhận không khí trong lành của núi rừng. 

*- Về ăn uống:*

Hải sản ở Cát Bà rất phong phú tươi ngon đặc biệt là tu hài được nuôi thành công trên đảo. Ngoài ra, còn có đặc sản rừng không kém phần thơm ngon, hấp dẫn.

Sam 7 món

Món ăn đặc trưng hương vị biển vừa ngon, vừa độc đáo, có nguồn gốc tự nhiên, luôn đảm bảo độ tươi sống. Sam biển chế biến rất nhiều món ăn khác nhau như: tiết canh, gỏi, chân sam sào chua ngọt, sam sào xả ớt, trứng sam chiên giòn hoặc sào lá lốt, sam hấp, sam bao bột rán, sụn sam nướng, sam sào miến… Các món ăn từ thịt sam thơm ngon và độc đáo.

Tu hài

Tu Hài chế biến được nhiều món ăn như: nướng, gỏi, nấu cháo… cách chế biến như sau: ngâm tu hài từ 2 đến 3 phút trong chậu nước nóng khoảng 80-90 độ, sau đó rửa sạch vỏ bên ngoài, rồi dung dao rạch nhẹ dọc theo chiều của chiếc vòi. Thịt tại những chiếc vòi Tu hài rất ngon, dai dai, mềm và ngọt. Món Tu hài muốn ngon còn phụ thuộc vào rất nhiều gia vị như tỏi, hành khô được băm nhỏ, sau đó cho dầu lên chiên, hành hoa thái nhỏ trộn đều, sau đó ngâm nước mắm, mỳ chính, hạt tiêu…

Đặc biệt phải kể đến món Tu hài hấp. Sau khi hấp khoảng 15 phút, cho Tu hài ra đĩa, mùi thơm tu hài quyện với mùi gia vị thật quyến rũ. Hãy trang trí khéo léo để có món Tu hài khai vị bắt mắt và hấp dẫn hơn. Món Tu hài hấp ăn vừa mát vừa thanh, có dư vị ngọt rất riêng. Thịt Tu hài hấp giòn, quyện với mùi gia vị thơm nức.

Cá song

Cá song là loại cá thuộc vùng nước ấm, vùng Thái bình Dương có tới 37 loài. Ở nước ta có khoảng 30 loài trong đó nhiều loài có giá trị kinh tế cao. Ở Cát Bà có 3 loại là cá song mỡ, song đen và song cáo. Cá song là loại cá dữ ăn mồi động vật và cho giá trị dinh dưỡng cao. Từ cá song người ta chế biến nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn, bổ dưỡng như: gỏi, cháo, lẩu, hấp, sốt, nướng…


*Lưu ý:* Đi tàu ra vịnh Lan Hạ rất đẹp và tắm ở vịnh thì sóng lặng nhưng lại có nhiều đá nên bạn sẽ rất dễ bị xước chân và đầu gối.

Đi du ngoạn trên vịnh Lan Hạ thường xuất phát tại Bến Bèo, cũng có khi xuất phát ngay tại bến Tùng Vụng theo yêu cầu của du khách. Chỉ hơn 20 phút, trên biển, tàu sẽ đưa du khách đến đảo khỉ. Thực ra đây là đảo Cát Dứa- một hòn đảo nằm trên vịnh Lan Hạ, mấy năm gần đây, Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà và kiểm lâm huyện Cát Hải đã đưa khỉ về đây nên đảo mới có tên như vậy. Khỉ được đưa về đây sống với tự nhiên nhưng cũng rất gần gũi con người, chúng thích đùa giỡn với khách du lịch. Đảo Cát Dứa là nơi tắm biển thật lý tưởng. Ở đây nước trong xanh và sạch, sau khi tắm biển xong lên bờ nằm dài trên cát tận hưởng ánh nắng, thật thú vị.

Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà là một điểm du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn và đặc biệt hấp dẫn đối với những du khách thích phiêu lưu mạo hiểm. Vườn có 4.500 ha rừng nguyên sinh có hệ thực vật thường xen lẫn rừng cây lá rộng, cây lá kim và rừng kín lá rộng thường xanh nhiệt đới phát triển trên núi đá vôi. Vườn có nhiều loại động vật, thực vật quý hiếm nên đây là nơi bảo tồn nguồn gen đa dạng.

Điểm độc đáo của vườn là có tới 22 loài được ghi trong sách đỏ Việt Nam và 6 loài được ghi trong sách đỏ thế giới. Trong số động vật được ghi trong sách đỏ thế giới thì vườn quốc gia Cát Bà có voọc đầu trắng, đây là loài động vật đặc hữu của Cát Bà.
Các tour du lịch vào Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà mùa này thường đem đến cho du khách những cảm giác mới lạ. Từ thị trấn Cát Bà, chỉ vài chục phút đi trên tuyến đường rộng mở vào đến cửa vườn. Trên xe, du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt nhìn ra xung quanh, hít căng lồng ngực đón nhận không khí trong lành của núi rừng.

Một chút kinh nghiệm chia sẻ với bạn. Hi vọng bạn sẽ tích cho mình chút vốn *kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà tự túc* khi đi du lịch tới đó.


Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cát Bà click vào *du lịch Cát Bà* - *du lich Cat Ba*

----------


## hangnt

Bạn cần tìm kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà cho chuyến đi sắp tới của mình phải không? Didau sẽ chia sẻ với bạn những kinh nghiệm trong chuyến du lịch cát bà:

*Du lịch Cát Bà thời gian nào?*

2 ngày 1 đêm là thời gian hợp lý cho hành trình du lịch Cát Bà Hải Phòng của bạn. Mùa hè là thời gian hợp lý nhất để đi du lịch Cát Bà. Các mùa còn lại ở Cát Bà rất vắng, thị trấn lúc ấy giống như đang ngủ đông.

Bạn nên đi du lịch Cát Bà vào ngày thường. Vì vào các ngày lễ, cuối tuần khách đến Cát Bà rất đông và kèm theo đó giá phòng tăng lên cao gấp 1,5 – 2 lần. Tuy nhiên tôi sẽ chia sẻ với bạn một vài mẹo để tiết kiệm được chi phí.

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà – đi lại*

Có rất nhiều cách để đi ra đảo Cát Bà. Hai đường chính là từ Hải Phòng và Hạ Long. Có hai phương tiện ra đảo là tàu cao tốc và phà.

– Từ Hạ Long: bạn có thể đi phà ở Tuần Châu. Chuyến phà cuối cùng đi Cát Bà vào lúc 15h. Phà từ Tuần Châu đi Hạ Long thường xuyên bị quá tải, nếu bạn đi xe riêng thì nên đến sớm để mua vé. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể mua tour du lịch Hạ Long – Cát Bà để thuyền từ Hạ Long tới Cát Bà.

– Từ Hải Phòng: bạn có thể đi tàu cao tốc ở bến Bính, giá vé khoảng 200k/người, tàu chạy 50’ là đến. Hoặc có thể đi phà ở bến Đình Vũ, giá vé rẻ hơn nhưng đi lâu (từ 2 – 2h30).

– Xe khách: Đi xe khách, bạn có thể bắt xe Hoàng Long từ Hà Nội (Lương Yên) – Hải Dương (đường 5) và Hải Phòng. Giá vé ở Hà Nội khoảng 240K/người, Hải Phòng khoảng 140k/người.

– Xe máy, ô tô riêng: Nếu đi bằng xe máy hoặc ô tô riêng, bạn hỏi đường đến bến phà Đình Vũ và mua vé đi Cát Hải. Sau đó từ Cát Hải đi tiếp phà sang Cát Bà.

Phà ở Đình Vũ chạy từ 6h30 đến 17h chiều, tần suất 1h/1 chuyến. Phà ở Bến Gót (Cát Hải) chạy từ 6h đến 18h, tần suất 30 phút/1 chuyến. Đi theo đường này bạn sẽ được chạy qua những con đường vắng, hoang sơ và vô cùng đẹp. Nhưng thời gian đi phà khá lâu (từ 2 – 2,5 tiếng). Đường đi cũng dễ, bạn chỉ cần hỏi là người dân sẽ chỉ cho.

– Đi tàu hỏa hoặc máy bay: đi tàu hỏa, hoặc máy bay bạn sẽ xuống ga Hải Phòng và sân bay Cát Bi. Bắt xe ôm hoặc taxi ra bến Bình (nếu đi tàu cao tốc) và bến phà Đình Vũ (nếu đi phà).

*Khám phá đảo Cát Bà – những nơi không nên bỏ lỡ*

Nếu bạn đi du lịch Cát Bà tự túc, có rất nhiều nơi để bạn khám phá. Bạn có thể ghé thăm các bãi tắm nổi tiếng của Cát Bà trước, nếu mục đích của bạn là đi tắm biển. Ở Cát Bà có những bãi tắm nổi tiếng là “Cát Cò 1, Cát Cò 2, Cát Cò 3”. Bãi tắm Cát Cò 1 đông nhất, bãi tắm Cát Cò 3 thì hoang sơ và sạch. Từ thị trấn đi xe ôm hoặc xe bus điện đến đây chỉ mất 10k/1 người. Ngoài ra còn có bãi tắm ở đảo Khỉ, nhưng để đi đến đây bạn phải đi thuyền. (đường đi đảo Khỉ tôi viết ở phần dưới)

Sau khi đã vùng vẫy thỏa thích dưới biển, bạn nên đi khám phá vùng đất này. Đừng quên thuê một chiếc xe máy trước để chủ động (thuê ngay tại khu cầu cảng). Nếu bạn chưa biết đi đâu thì có thể mua bản đồ và đi một vòng quanh đảo. Còn khi đã đến với Du lịch bụi 24, hãy đi cùng tôi!

*Ngắm nhìn Cát Bà từ trên cao – Pháo đài thần công*

Nơi đầu tiên tôi khuyên bạn nên đến là địa danh pháo đài thần công. Nó là đỉnh của một ngọn đồi cao nhìn bao quát cả thị trấn, Vịnh Lan Hạ, rừng quốc gia Cát Bà, bãi Bèo, đảo Khỉ… Ở đây có một chiếc kính viễn vọng và bạn sẽ thấy rất rõ quang cảnh Cát Bà qua lăng kính của nó. Nơi này là địa điểm lý tưởng cho các bạn đi săn ảnh. Đứng ở đây bạn sẽ chọn được địa điểm tiếp theo cho hành trình của mình.

Quả đồi này từng là nơi đặt pháo thần công của quân đội Việt Nam. Trong khuân viên đồi vẫn còn lại hai khẩu pháo và những con đường địa đạo kiên cố. Nơi đây được xây dựng thành khu nhà truyền thống lưu giữ những kỷ vật trong chiến tranh.

Giá vé để tham quan nơi này là 60k. Giá xe ôm lên đến đỉnh đèo là 15k/người.

*Vùng ven hoang sơ và quyến rũ*

Bạn thích những nơi hoang sơ, vắng vẻ và đầy quyến rũ chứ? Nếu thích, hãy rời xa khu thị trấn đông đúc và ghé thăm ven Cát Bà. Nơi có những ngôi làng nhỏ, những bãi biển không người hoang sơ, những con đường đèo một bên là đồi núi – một bên là biển tuyệt đẹp. Đây là con đường mà các bạn đi phà sẽ đi qua. Tôi đặc biệt thích nơi này, nhất là đoạn ngay bến Gót đi Cát Bà. Tôi không thể quên được con đường nhựa trải thẳng tắp, với hai bên bờ là những cây xanh trơ cả gốc rễ. Và cả bãi biển ngay chỗ khúc quanh lên đèo, nó đẹp hoang sơ và đầy quyến rũ.

*Rừng quốc gia Cát Bà*

Quay trở lại khu vực đất liền, nơi mà bạn nên ghé thăm tiếp theo là rừng quốc gia Cát Bà. Đây là nhà của loài voọc cực kỳ quý hiếm trên thế giới, cùng với hàng trăm loại động vật khác. Băng qua những con đường mòn và leo lên điểm cao nhất của rừng quốc gia. Bạn sẽ thấy được khung cảnh hùng vỹ nơi biển đảo này. Những dãy núi nhấp nhô, sắc nhọn giống như hàng chiếc răng cá mập cắm ngược. Khắp nơi được phủ kín một màu xanh. Nơi này thật sự trong lành và mát mẻ.

*Đi thuyền đảo Khỉ và Vịnh Lan Hạ*

Sau khi trở về từ khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới. Chắc hẳn bạn cũng đã nhớ biển. Còn một góc khác rất rất hấp dẫn ở Cát Bà, đó là Vịnh Lan Hạ. Vịnh Lan Hạ giống với Vịnh Hạ Long bởi những dãy núi đá mọc trên biển, nhưng Vịnh Lan Hạ có những bãi tắm cát trắng hoang sơ trải dài ở chân núi – thứ mà Vịnh Hạ Long không có.

Việc bạn cần làm là đi xe ôm ra bãi Cái Bèo (khu di chỉ Cái Bèo với hơn 7000 năm tuổi) và mua vé tàu đi quanh Vịnh Lan Hạ. Giá vé tàu từ 1.2tr – 1.5tr/1 chuyến, thích hợp khi bạn đi đoàn đông cùng gia đình. Còn nếu đi riêng có thể thuê xuồng máy hoặc hỏi vé ghép. Thuyền sẽ đưa bạn đi một vòng quanh Vịnh Lan Hạ, ra đảo Khỉ để bạn tắm biển và trở lại khu làng chài cổ nhất Việt Nam – làng chài Cái Bèo.

*Chèo thuyền Kayak quanh vịnh Lan Hạ và leo núi ở Cát Bà*

Cát Bà cũng rất nổi tiếng với những loại hình du lịch mạo hiểm. Không biết bạn có hứng thú với thuyền kayak và leo núi không, chứ riêng tôi thì rất rất thích. Được chèo con thuyền nhỏ, cưỡi lên những con sóng dập dềnh và lênh đênh giữa mênh mông biển cả. Những điều ấy thách thức tôi. Và cũng là chúng khiến tôi phấn khích vô cùng. Bạn có thể chèo kayak đi thăm làng chài Cái Bèo, chèo ra đảo khỉ và quanh Vịnh Lan Hạ (nếu có sức).

Vé tour kayak và leo núi mua tại ngay cầu cảng qua các công ty agency. Họ bán với giá 8$ (kayak) bao gồm cả xe đưa bạn vào bến (A Lơ 0912.242.516). Hoặc bạn có thể đi xe ôm tới bãi Bèo và mua vé trực tiếp tại nhà thuyền nổi Quang Anh với giá 150k (với điều kiện bạn nói là khách quay lại, hoặc bạn bè giới thiệu – bình thường giá 200k – số điện thoại của chị chủ 0982.959.159).

*Câu cá, câu mực vào ban đêm*

Ban đêm bạn có thể dạo quanh khu vực trung tâm thị trấn, ngồi café hoặc đi câu cá đêm. Tuy nhiên giá thuê thuyền câu cá khá cao khoảng 500k/1 người.

*Khám phá ẩm thực Cát Bà*

Cát Bà nổi tiếng với các món hải sản như: sam, tu hài, tôm hùm, cá hồng, mực, cá song…. Bạn có thể ăn tại các nhà hàng ngay khu vực chợ Cát Bà, các quán ăn này có giá niêm yết rõ ràng. Nếu không có giá bạn nên hỏi trước. Ngoài khu vực chợ, ở Cát Bà có các nhà hàng nổi trên biển, bạn có thể thử ăn tại đây. Nhưng nhìn chung, giá nhà hàng ở Cát Bà khá cao. Một bữa cơm nhà hàng có thể có giá 100k/người. Cơm rang – phở bò giá khoảng 40k/bát.

*Khách sạn ở Cát Bà*

Khách sạn ở Cát Bà nổi tiếng rẻ, nhưng là với người nước ngoài. Phòng ở Cát Bà ngày bình thường từ 200 – 400k/đêm, có thể ở được nhiều người. Nhưng vào những ngày cuối tuần và lễ tết có thể tăng gấp 2 lần. Để thuê được phòng giá rẻ bạn nên gọi đặt trước hoặc đi tìm thuê tại khu vực chợ Cát Bà. Lần đi Cát Bà vừa rồi tôi đi cuối tuần và phải rất mất công mới tìm thuê được phòng 250k/1 đêm, đi bộ ra cầu cảng khoảng 400m. Nếu bạn cần, có thể gọi cho anh Hưng 01699969668 để hỏi phòng (chỉ có phòng giường đôi, nằm trên đường ¼ thị trấn Cát Bà).

*Những kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà bạn cần biết*

Về tiết kiệm chi phí: bạn nên đi vào ngày thường, tránh cuối tuần và ngày lễ. Quan trọng nhất là nên hỏi giá dịch vụ trước để tránh bị chặt chém (đã có chuyện 150k/1 đĩa rau muống).

Thuê xe máy: nên thuê tại khu cầu cảng của những nhà cho thuê. Không nên thuê tại khách sạn.

Di chuyển trong thị trấn: giá xe ôm trong thị trấn 10 – 15k để đi được bất cứ đâu

Tàu cao tốc chỉ dành cho người, không mang theo xe máy được. Bạn có thể gửi tại bến phà.

Nên đi đông để tiết kiệm chi phí thuê phòng và thuê tàu

Đi thuyền Kayak nên đi thành nhóm đông, tránh chèo vào những ngày mưa – biển động – sóng lớn. Nhớ bôi kém chống nắng trước để tránh cháy da.

*Giá vé các địa điểm du lịch tại Cát Bà*

Ở Cát Bà có nhiều địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn. Nhưng trước khi đi bạn nên tìm hiểu qua giá nhé:

Vé thăm quan rừng, động Trung Trang: 15.000đ

Vé vào hang Quân Y: 15.000đ

Vé thăm lên đảo khỉ: 10.000đ

Vé phà Đình Vũ cho người: 11.000đ

Vé phà Đình Vũ cho xe: 30.000đ

Vé phà Cót cho người: 6.000đ

Vé phà Cót cho xe: 20.000đ

Vé vào cửa vịnh Lan Hạ: 20.000đ

Tàu đi vịnh Lan Hạ: từ 1.000.000đ – 2.000.000đ (nên thuê theo nhóm)

*Cát Bà quyến rũ những cũng đắt đỏ*

Mọi người và ngay cả bản thân tôi đều thấy giá phòng và đồ ăn ở Cát Bà khá đắt đỏ, nhất là những ngày cuối tuần. Nhưng cũng dễ hiểu thôi bởi mùa du lịch chỉ có vài tháng và để đến được huyện đảo này bạn phải mất gần 1 giờ đồng hồ ngồi trên tàu cao tốc, hoặc 2h-2h30 đi phà. Vậy nên dịch vụ đắt đỏ cũng là điều dễ hiểu. Ngoại trừ điều này ra, Cát Bà còn rất nhiều điều hấp dẫn nữa bên cạnh cảnh quan đẹp như: giá xe ôm, xe bus điện rất rẻ. Đồ ăn ngon, bãi tắm đẹp và có rất nhiều tour khám phá như leo núi, chèo kayak…

Nếu có điều kiện, mời bạn ghé thăm Cát Bà này một lần. Tôi chắc hẳn, bạn sẽ không thể quên được những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời với mảnh đất này.

----------

